# Rbta



## Jaymar (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking for some advice with my anemone.

It's grown a lot in the past year since I got it, and now as you can see it's tentacles are very spread and it is stringing my zoas and Duncan's.

Is there any advice on how I can get the tentacles to be bubbled again so they won't be that long? When I first purchased this it was much smaller and bubbled.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you feed it? If so stop. There is no rhyme or reason as far as I know that makes them bubble. Could be lighting flow parameters who knows. But if your feeding it it will continue the grow. Hope it splits and then you can remove one of them.


----------



## Mr.Reis (Feb 14, 2019)

I had the same problem, so I kept feeding it until it split. In one night it split in 5 pieces.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I had one, then 3 then 8 then out of the tank, i took em to the fish store, i think theyre a nuisence, no more nems.


----------

